# Snow deficit



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

well as of tonight they are saying we are 16.5" behind on this years snowfall


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Crazy. We had 16.5" last weekend. We had over 1/2 of the total snowfall all of last year in one storm.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

i kno the feeling, its even alittle depressing at times, all the fall cleanups r done. Watching the weather forums, and models just makes me nuts, storm no storm ugh. i just try to keep busy, take my dog for walk, read, and even try to help with the house work at times, its early in the season, just take it one week and at time.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

One deficit I don't mine.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

if the local news is right maybe we will get a little snow this week. Time will tell. Its early yet but sure seems a lot like last year, warms up it rains, gets cold nothing but atleast some parts of the U.S. have snow. I beleive its coming we just have to be patient.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

this eerily similar to last winter


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

Last winter i had 3 bill-able plows! Lets hope this year is not a repeat, looking like its going to be though!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

mikes-plow;1539207 said:


> Last winter i had 3 bill-able plows! Lets hope this year is not a repeat, looking like its going to be though!


same here.....:crying:


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

The difference is I have a mix of seasonal and per push accounts. Thanks GV Thumbs Up


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Extended forecast says 40* right into January. Not looking good for snow.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Looks like close to the same pattern as last year so far--warmer and drier for many parts of the country. Sections of the Upper midwest being the exception. A good bit of the Southeast back into the severe drought status which means the Gulf is still inactive. The Gulf of Mexico used to produce some powerful winter storms that would head far north and then east. Going on 7 years now that the Gulf hasn't produced much of anything. The SE used to have at least ice storms on a regular basis. I can't even remember the last Ice storm to hit SC


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

This year seems w


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Just think all our plows will be like new for next year


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Charles;1539231 said:


> I can't even remember the last Ice storm to hit SC


Last decent storm we got in NC was in 09/10.


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah I don't see snow in Ohio until January. Temps are too high. I believe next winter will be snowy. This will be a repeat.


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

truckitup;1539704 said:


> Just think all our plows will be like new for next year


I was looking to get a new plow this year but if this keeps up there is no need for it , i will just keep limping the old plow around. hell it still sits in the back of the garage and the forcast tells me it can stay there for at least another week lol


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

as of this morning weather underground and accuweather are forecasting that we are suppose to get some cold air starting thursday night with snow and they say 2 to 4 between then and friday, its been so warm it probably won't be a plowing event but with the cold it should be a salting event.its also showing you guys north of me should see some as well, lets hope we do. But just in case i will hook up thursday as one of mine is a zero tolerance. I'm not holding my breath but i will keep my fingers crossed. Be Safe and Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

grandview;1538142 said:


> One deficit I don't mine.


neither doe my boss! payup


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

mpriester;1541059 said:


> as of this morning weather underground and accuweather are forecasting that we are suppose to get some cold air starting thursday night with snow and they say 2 to 4 between then and friday, its been so warm it probably won't be a plowing event but with the cold it should be a salting event.its also showing you guys north of me should see some as well, lets hope we do. But just in case i will hook up thursday as one of mine is a zero tolerance. I'm not holding my breath but i will keep my fingers crossed. Be Safe and Have a Merry Christmas


i'm guessing salt only....at least the stores will close early monday


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So far 21 inches below normal.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

Accuweather says 12 inches and the weather channel says 2. The local stations really have no idea. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. We're about as far behind as you Grandview, I think I heard were behind 23 inches or so.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think potters and Mckeans counties were going to get snow more then us .


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

Yea it looks like the lake shore isn't going to get that much, we can hope though. You never know though, it could turn into lake effect Friday night. I think all our best snows were lake effect anyhow. Not that it happens anymore.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Not minding it a bit, still recovering from 2010-2011. 2 or 3 plowing events a week, I'll take the deficit.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

10-11? 2 years ago? We used to have snow here too a long time ago. I'm recovered. I'm ready again.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So much for that snow deficit ,this week about 12 inches since Wednesday.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been flat out since Wednesday night...in the truck right now!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

im going back out at 4 for final clean up/salt. i hear next week will be quiet but very cold


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

It's still snowing...it won't stop snowing...I really don't wanna plow and have it cover over again...waiting it out now. Ready for spring


----------



## GARRETTWOOD (Feb 3, 2005)

Good snow week in PA. Finally after last winters bust.


----------

